# Gas can recomendations



## mr_pierre_boudreaux (Feb 28, 2018)

I currently own one of those plastic red ones from the depot. It leaks and is hard to use. What gas can do you use or recommend?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Yeah, those plastic HD ones are just super awful. Here's what I replaced mine with: https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B000BQSUSW/. Works great.

Edit: I just realized I linked the 2-gallon can, which I do have (for 2-cycle mixed fuel), but I meant to link the 5-gallon.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

i have a "no-spill" can. i'll probably never use anything else.

https://www.amazon.com/No-Spill-1450-5-Gallon-Poly-Compliant/dp/B000W9JN4S/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=gas+can&qid=1556918077&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-6


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Kicker said:


> i have a "no-spill" can. i'll probably never use anything else.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/No-Spill-1450-5-Gallon-Poly-Compliant/dp/B000W9JN4S/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=gas+can&qid=1556918077&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-6


+1 :thumbup: I use a No-Spill for my 2-stroke Echo tools.

I use a Sure Can for my Honda Engines.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use the No-Spill Cans:

1-1/4 gallon
2-1/2 gallon
5-gallon

No-Spill Jill:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

No Spill here as well.

2 - 2.5 gallon
1 - 1.25 gallon

They're excellent.

No Spill Jill


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I got a no spill also. Highly recommend.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I'll join the no-spill train here too. I replaced both of my fill-neck trigger type ones with 1 x 2.5 gallon and 1 x 1.25 gallon no-spills. I love them. Easy to fill up the machines and easy to remove the neck and fill up at the pump.

Slightly off-topic: I also use only Ethanol-Free gasoline for all my machines. Inside the corn-belt, you might have trouble locating a station, though. There was only 1 place on the far opposite side of town in Columbus, OH at my parents house.

Ethanol Free station locator


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

It's bad when I read the title to the thread and the first thing that popped into my head was Jill.

I also use the No Spill cans


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

These are my go too. One for oil and gas and the big one for gas only...


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Another big fan of the no spill can. Will never use anything else


----------



## Lonnie Mac (Mar 26, 2019)

SureCan fan here.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014VAGRIS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I have two No Spill cans (1.25 gal & 2.5 gal) and one SureCan (5 gal). They are both nice gas cans.

The plastic feels much heavier duty on the SureCan, but there is a lot more to go wrong with the mechanism and rotating fill tube. The SureCan is also much easier to use when you need to dispense a lot of fuel. My mower has a 7 gallon tank, and filling it with the No Spill plunger was fatiguing to depress for long periods of time.

That said, I think the No Spill excels at fueling small equipment with the smaller spout and faster shut off. I needed a new o-ring for one of my No Spills and I was pleasently surprised to find them for a cheap price and free shipping on their website. The No Spill cans are also more reasonably priced than the SureCan.

I need to buy another 5 gal can and will probably buy a SureCan. But if I had to replace my 1 gallon 2 stroke mix can, I would probably buy a No Spill.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I like to live dangerously. I use a regular red plastic gas can.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

No-Spill Jill:





[/quote]

Love that video. Not sure why. 😎


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have a 5 gallon SureCan that I really like and a 1 gallon Eagle metal can that I use for all my Stihl equipment for the oil/gas. I don't think you can go wrong with either the No-Spill or SureCan.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

The no spill ones are great!! I found mine at a local hardware store. Big box stores didn't have them. Always get ethanol free!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> No-Spill Jill:


Love that video. Not sure why. 😎
[/quote]

Same reason so many others do, great cans!


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

I use Eagle Safety Cans, no silly nozzles. Just get the funnel that attaches to the can.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> ...great cans!


Indeed. *chuckle*


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

I bought a no-spill a week ago and think mines defective. If I tilt it forward, there is a slow leak.

But I can still fill up stuff with no spills 

Need to find the time to exchange it.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> great cans!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Got em in each size now! Smallest one for oil mix only.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Got em in each size now! Smallest one for oil mix only.


Good choices :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/no-spill-5-gal-gas-can/0000000209568?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxOW7xeqi4gIVaf7jBx106wOuEAQYASABEgLrt_D_BwE

Nice price on these cans at Fleet Farm. $24.99 for 5 gallon cans.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I have a 2.5G no spill for the push mower, and a 5G Surecan for the riding machine. The Surecan is much better for larger tanks as I just set it on my knee and pull the trigger - since it empties the can from the bottom, you don't have to tilt it like you do with the Nospill.

If I were to replace one with the other, I would have 2 Surecans no question. They are also easier to fill at the pump because of the separate and angled threaded opening at the back of the can.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

If you don't want to replace your entire can: just replace the spout.

[media]https://youtu.be/B8xJ2yJLx6o[/media]


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

I just posted this over in the "Hot Deals" thread, but figured this is a probably a better place for it...

My favorite gas cans are 30-year old Eagle red steel Galvanized Gas Cans. They come with a spout-cap that is separate from the regular cap. The spout-cap even has a flame trap in it, so it has the most important safety feature. When not using the can, you put the standard cap on the can and close the air vent. When using the can, you remove the cap, screw on the spout-cap, open the air vent, and pour the gas neatly into your equipment without any spillage, without any plastic moving parts that break or leak, and you can see when you are getting to the top of the tank, so you can lower the can to stop pouring. Now that you're done, you set the can on the ground, put the spout-cap into the storage hole with the handle, screw the regular cap on to the can, and close the air vent. No mess, no fuss, it just works. Yes, you have to remember to close the air vent. Yes, you have to remember to put the spout-cap back in the storage hole on the handle so that you don't lose it. But, when used properly, it's easier, safer, and better for the environment than spilling fuel all over trying to get the new spouts to work.

If you can find one of these old gas cans on craigslist, a yard sale, or an estate sale, buy it. Probably won't cost you more than $10 and it will last long enough for your great grandchildren to use it. I'll even go out to the garage and take a picture so you know what I'm talking about. I have a 2.25-gallon can (model SP 2 1/2) and a 5-gallon can (model SP 5). Worth more than any can you can buy new nowadays. Was the cheapest can available at the "Big Box Stores" back in the 70s and 80s. Gee, I should probably find the "gas can" thread on this site and post this there, too, so it isn't lost in the hot deals section...

How Government Wrecked the Gas Can


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Jerry can and a funnel.


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

I use the newer Eagle steel safety cans, a one gallon size for my trimmer and chainsaw and a 2.5 gallon for the mower. They work great, no spills and will last a long time.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I like this one. Can store with spout on the can if you want.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have an Eagle safety can but I absolutely hated that yellow funnel which spilled almost as much gas as it got into the equipment So I tore it off and I just use a funnel. I also have some trigger operated cans one by Eagle which I do like and others which have been discontiued.

https://www.amazon.com/Eagle-U2-51-S-Galvanized-Capacity-Diameter/dp/B000BQO15I

I also have a no spill jill 2 gallon.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

SureCan 5 gallon, best I've ever used.

https://www.surecanusa.com/product-page/5-gallon-gasoline-surecan


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I'll just put this here as no one else appears to have done so yet and it bears repeating so that hopefully someday some sanity will return to economical gas cans design and "regulations": *the "gas dispensary engineer" bureaucrats at the EPA and the horrendous gas can designs forced onto the American public over the years are responsible for more spilled gasoline (liquid and vapor fumes) than anyone should ever be allowed to get away with*. (A neighbor and old shooting pal's wife retired as #6 or 7 from the top of the EPA and even she admits, "_Yeah, looking back on it now, what looked good on paper doesn't always translate well into reality .._." :roll:

Here's the trick I've latched onto which works great and as a result of which we are able to literally "INJECT" 5-gallons of gas in 60-70 seconds into jet skis and a boat! :thumbup:


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

1+ on ken and nancy's post about old timey cans.


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

+ 2 on the Eagle steel cans. Here is a five gallon purchased in 1978, stores gas, pours gas, lasts years and does not spill. Everything I want in a gas container. Also a fan of the Gott plastic no frills container.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

gene_stl said:


> 1+ on ken and nancy's post about old timey cans.


Just read it, couldn't agree more! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The FuelWorx Gas Cans are probably my favorite "modern" gas can. They have the required child safety device on the pour spout, but it was designed to be easy to defeat/remove if you desire. They also have a push button vent on the back for quick pours (5 gpm). Finally, they have a channel molded into the bottom that makes them interlocking/stackable - which really saves floor space.

Oh, and it's an Arkansas company. :thumbup:


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Thank goodness I am out of the child safety business.

Those fuel worx cans do remind me of two small "Briggs and Stratton" labeled one gallon cans that I picked up. They didn't have the push button but has a similar spout mechanism. But it wasn't intuitive and my 30 year old son got frustrated with it and wanted to back a car over it. Fortunately it will take a simpler pour spout. I think..

https://www.briggsandstratton.com/na/en_us/support/videos/browse/briggs-and-stratton-smart-fill.html

Any fuel can that requires an instructional video is too complicated imho.

I would recommend running in the opposite direction from the "briggs" can.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Ware said:


> The FuelWorx Gas Cans are probably my favorite "modern" gas can. They have the required child safety device on the pour spout, but it was designed to be easy to defeat/remove if you desire. They also have a push button vent on the back for quick pours (5 gpm). Finally, they have a channel molded into the bottom that makes them interlocking/stackable - which really saves floor space.
> Oh, and it's an Arkansas company. :thumbup:


Agree, I have three of the 5gal now (which hold over 6gal when filled to the lip). I just rotated aging fuel from one into my car on Saturday, took about a minute, they really do pour FAST!. They are perfect for filling my ZTR. I need to see if I can get Tim to send me a 1.5 and 2.5 for 'testing and video purposes' I'm still sorry I missed you at their booth at GIE. I was there on video, and I saw you there on video at another point in time, lol..


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> How Government Wrecked the Gas Can


A fantastic article. GovCo wrecks so many things and we just accept it. :evil:


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

As luck would have it I made an expedition on Saturday to Branneky (both Ace and TrueValue) Hardware. The Best Hardware and Farm Store in the Universe! http://brannekyhardware.com/

In their lawn mower section the EZ Pour set that @dfw_pilot linked to was on a hanger. I bought it because it had a replacement snap closed vent cap. (one only)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08HQT3MV...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU= Like these.

My Toro branded Eagle 2 1/2 gallon round top , the little holder strap broke and the vent cap finally escaped. I KNEW Branneky's would have a replacement although they didn't sell them singly I had to buy another spout kit. That's OK I have a whole garage full of power equipment and gas cans.

The can in question I bought in 1983 for two cycle mix for my Toro two cycle snow blower and my John Deere yellow backpack blower ( nee' Kioritz/Echo)which I still have.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I think U-Jug's are another great option. They're vented, and of course, they are not recommended for gas . . . lol. Uh huh.

U-Jug

VP Racing


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> If you don't want to replace your entire can: just replace the spout.
> 
> [media]https://youtu.be/B8xJ2yJLx6o[/media]


This is what I have on mine. Works perfectly...I have a few racing fuel jugs too that hold some special fuels! :lol:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

It probably means there not dot certified.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The Federal bureaucrats at the United States Environmental Protection Agency caused this problem.

They tried to control "fugitive emissions" (think about that phrase for a minute - an emission that is a "fugitive" - quick, stop it before it gets away...!) of gasoline by putting these contraptions on the fuel nozzles of gas cans.

I just take them off, and pour the gas from the can into a funnel. Dumbest regulation ever written.

The low volume flush toilets (1.6 gallon instead of 3.2 gallons) are another stupid idea. You just end up flushing the toilet over and over to get it to work - did anyone ever try these beforehand? So instead of using 3.2 gallons and having a toilet that functions properly, people end up using 16 gallons instead because they have to flush the toilet ten times before it works properly again....

Sleep tight tonight - the U.S. EPA is on the job, and looking around for more stuff to over-regulate!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I get it about saving water. But I live next door to the Misterssippi river where it merges with Illinois and Meramec and Missouri and not far from where the Ohio joins it below which it is a truly impressive sight especially when its high.

I always flush about three times to make sure there is plenty of water moving through our drains. The USA is a huge country and one size does not always fit all. We are NOT short of water here in St. Louis and probably never will be.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I use vp racing jugs

VP Racing Fuels Motorsport 5 Gallon Square Plastic Utility Jug White & 14 Inch Hose https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OJ7MCA6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_FuMHFbKCVP8BT


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

DFWdude said:


> I use vp racing jugs
> 
> VP Racing Fuels Motorsport 5 Gallon Square Plastic Utility Jug White & 14 Inch Hose https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OJ7MCA6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_FuMHFbKCVP8BT


I second this! I use the 3 gallon jugs though. Super easy to use and not spill and it looks like you are about to go have fun vs chores when you are filling it up at the gas station :lol:


----------

